
Tchebycheff or Chebyshev? (1955) - pizza
http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/stamp/stamp.jsp?arnumber=6500167
======
dozzie
Чебышёв, actually. It's just English transliteration of Russian that's
ambiguous. In Polish there's one way to write his surname, Czebyszew.

